# Tires



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Just a heads up to everyone, if you’re planning to buy tires, I’d do it soon. The trucking company I work for, usually from the end of August till November, we deliver a lot of tire loads to distributors and wholesalers. My first customer this morning was saying between his 6 warehouses in the 4 state region (delivering to shops in 7 states), his buyers have ordered 62 trailer loads. Due to shortages and delays, they are only expecting 44 loads. Nationwide, they are expecting a shortage of 140 trailer loads out of 400 equivalent ordered.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I get them used on ebay, almost all are free shipping and if you figure out how to measure tread depth you can get some real good bargains and near new repaired tires for a little over half price. Then get them balanced and mounted for you. In my area its $20 per tire.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Frontier Guy said:


> Just a heads up to everyone, if you’re planning to buy tires, I’d do it soon. The trucking company I work for, usually from the end of August till November, we deliver a lot of tire loads to distributors and wholesalers. My first customer this morning was saying between his 6 warehouses in the 4 state region (delivering to shops in 7 states), his buyers have ordered 62 trailer loads. Due to shortages and delays, they are only expecting 44 loads. Nationwide, they are expecting a shortage of 140 trailer loads out of 400 equivalent ordered.


Ditto for new windshields.

There are already several numbers completely out of stock on the West Coast with the closest being in Texas.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Just a heads up to everyone, if you’re planning to buy tires, I’d do it soon. The trucking company I work for, usually from the end of August till November, we deliver a lot of tire loads to distributors and wholesalers. My first customer this morning was saying between his 6 warehouses in the 4 state region (delivering to shops in 7 states), his buyers have ordered 62 trailer loads. Due to shortages and delays, they are only expecting 44 loads. Nationwide, they are expecting a shortage of 140 trailer loads out of 400 equivalent ordered.


I have actually heard this recently. I asked my auto body shop end of last week about it and he hadn't heard anything yet. I have to stop by my mechanic shop today. I'm going to see if they've heard anything. I'm normally do for tires about this time of year but mine are wearing really well this time. However I might purchase I said anyways just to avoid problems when I need them and I'm going to obviously need them at some point


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> I have actually heard this recently. I asked my auto body shop end of last week about it and he hadn't heard anything yet. I have to stop by my mechanic shop today. I'm going to see if they've heard anything. I'm normally do for tires about this time of year but mine are wearing really well this time. However I might purchase I said anyways just to avoid problems when I need them and I'm going to obviously need them at some point


Ya think you need to stop by? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

The Next Supply Line Interruption - TIRES?


Just saw a story on CNBC about a rubber shortage. Onlinetires.com rep says prices have been inching up since March. Real or not, I just ordered a set of 4 for my new car with less than 5K miles. Don’t want to be facing shortages or extreme prices in a year or two when it’s time for new tires...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Ya think you need to stop by? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Well I had an appointment there anyways. So stopping by was already in the cards🤷‍♀️


----------

